# Has anyone else been criticized a lot at their jobs?



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I have held quite a few jobs and I find management often getting angry at me. It's usually the first few months of a job that people will get upset with me. Either I'm not working fast enough, or I'm working fast enough but making mistakes. I don't see this happening to other new employees. Like many here, I'm very sensitive, and at this point, when I look at new jobs, my first thought is will I be able to do it without being yelled at too much. Most jobs I don't even bother applying for because I think I won't be able to do the job, at least not for a few months and after being criticized a lot. My self-esteem is pretty low after being criticized most of my life.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I was criticised for being ‘cold’ or too quiet which wasn’t ideal as I work with kids. However, I got another opinion and this other person thought my criticism was undeserved. 

People aren’t watching you 100% of the time so perhaps they don’t see when you do something well. Perhaps one person’s perception is different to another person’s perception.

Also, I believe workplaces have responsibility for the performance of their employees. Were you given adequate training? Was there an induction period? If not, poor performance isn’t surprising.

I guess I was called to reply to your post because I experienced something similar in my last workplace. Constant criticism but with no proper training and no chance for development or training (due to budget cuts in this sector). It has also had an impact on my confidence but I know in other workplaces I have excelled and have had good feedback. Perhaps try to focus on compliments you have received and any areas you are strong in.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

At previous jobs but i noticed the amount of criticism i got seemed to correlate to how much of an ******* the person is regardless
of how well i did my job. Basically if i feel the person or whoever directs me is an ******* i already know the type of work experience i will have no matter my performance. Thankfully my supervisor is a nice guy so i work superhard and get rewarded with compliments for my hard work. I did the same type of work at a previous job and the guy was a biased a hole so thankfully i switched up and started not working while collecting checks on his dumb ***. **** him. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think it really depends on the manager and like you say if you're new. I had a lot of issues when I first started at my job. It seemed like our GM was always coming to me or my supervisor and complaining about something I did or that I wasn't doing it fast enough. I almost quit, because I hated it so much, and it made me nervous and really depressed outside of work even. It was almost surreal as they were doing it, and then when they walked off, the words started to sting and it hurt, and I'd replay it in my mind over and over.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mostly complaints about my personality. As for my actual work, I'm usually told I'm one of the best and rarely make mistakes.


----------



## ukperson (Dec 9, 2019)

I did an exam marking job over the summer and we would get told off all the time for talking (really) or not working fast enough. From my own (anecdotal) evidence, it seems that people in low wage jobs receive more criticism compared to those in high wage jobs who get more autonomy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My coworkers talk sh*t about me pretty much non stop everyday. I've been called unprofessional, creepy, I've been threatened with violence (proclaiming they were "gonna take me out" by hitting me in the right spot ), and pretty much everything else you'd expect a quiet guy with an anxiety problem to be called.

I also have one coworker that makes chicken clucking noises whenever he walks by me and then laughs about it. He does this about 10 times a day almost everyday.

I don't bother anyone and all I do is try to do my job as best as I can so I can afford to eat. So, I do not understand what the obsession is with trying to make me miserable?


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I can relate a lot. I lack a lot of life experience in general so that messes me up in the workplace. Also, the more anxious and worried I am, the worse I end up doing. It’s a terrible dilemma. 

Fortunately, at my current job, I haven’t been yelled at too bad.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not so much by management, but by other employees sometimes, standard schoolyard bully type behavior, it's difficult to believe some of them still act like adolestants, even though they might have teenage & adult children themselves, humans..


----------

